# choosing a wireless phone jack



## gtchen66 (Dec 27, 2005)

So I've ordered Dish Network and they'll be out here in a few days. There's no phone jack where I want the DVR located, so I figured on getting a wireless phone jack system. Does anyone have any recommendations on what works and what doesn't work? The ones I'm looking at are the RCA RC926 and the Phonex PX-441. Dish Network advertises the Phonex on their site, but I've read reviews that it has problems. Same for the RCA 926.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

You may need a wireless modem jack, not a phone jack. The modem transmits data and will work. I've been using an RC930 Wireless Modem Jack for almost 2 years with my 721 with no problems.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I agree go witha modem quality jack.


----------



## Eraven34 (Dec 23, 2005)

I've had the PX-441 for about a year now with no problems.


----------



## bigrick (Oct 21, 2003)

Make the tech run the phone line to the location, it's part of his job, even if he says it isn't. And do not pay extra for it. If it happens to be a hard run, tell him up front you'll give him a little cash for the extra effort. Better yet, tell him to get the box of wire out and you can pull it where it goes, and get it ready for him to staple up.


----------

